# iPad receives email, but won't send email



## Melensdad

I'm at a loss . . . I can get my email from 3 different email accounts in my new iPad but I can't seem to get the iPad to send email.

Its no doubt that I'm missing something obvious in my settings but I'll be darned if I can figure out what it is.  I believe I have all the settings/ports/servers copied exactly the same was as are in my computer.  

Can someone help me out?  Anyone have this problem?


----------



## muleman RIP

It is most likely in the SMTP settings for your mail client. It is usually under something like settings but I never touched an apple so not sure where it is on your.


----------



## tiredretired

Take it to the Genius Bar.  They will get it going for you.  On my iMac & Android devices it set everything up automatically.  I only needed to enter in my Comcast email addresses and passwords and MacMail did the rest.  I would assume your iPad would do the same.  The geniuses will figger it out.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bob, in my settings I had to change the host name to the name of the smtp server to get it to work.

Hope that helps.

Jim


----------



## Dargo

If you use SSL, the iPads are really particular on what port you setup for the smpt.


----------



## Melensdad

Deleted the troublesome email account, re-entered it and now I magically have the ability to send email.


----------



## muleman RIP

Melensdad said:


> Deleted the troublesome email account, re-entered it and now I magically have the ability to send email.


Big fingers, little screen syndrome!


----------

